# strobe light/and ct. laws



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

reading the thread about people leaving their strobes on all the time( sorry didnt mean to steal your thread)IT reminded me of what i have been wondering for a long time... a few years ago i checked at my local town hall to see if i needed a permit to have light on my truck , i was told that they had no idea of such permit, and to go check with the police/ or the D.M.V ... BOTH PLACES TOLD ME THERE IS NO SUCH PERMIT, UNLESS YOU ARE A TOW TRUCK. NOW WHY IS IT THAT SO MANY PEOPLE THAT I TALK TO KEEP TELLING ME THAT I NEED ONE??? WHEN YOU ASK (WELL, WERE DO I GET IT?) NOBODY SEEMS TO KNOW? IF THERE IS ANYONE NEAR WINSTED CT. OR ANYONE THAT KNOWS THE CT STATE LAWS ON THIS ISSUE PLEASE LET ME KNOW...... THANK YOU!!!


----------



## CrazyPlower (Oct 24, 2005)

Yes you do need on especially if its snowing at night and when its snowing period. If its not snowing you do not need one at all just your flashers and thats it. If you have a any questions feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------



## Gusco (Jan 24, 2005)

If the police said they know of no such permit why worry. they would be the ones writing the tickets.


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks crazyplower, i just got off of the dmv web site, i found the form, they have a permit for flashing lights, flashing head lights and sirens, i cant believe that i didnt think of looking at the website sooner, i just thought that if someone goes to the dmv, and ask's ,then the answer you get should be right? but then again when ever i go they tell me that i have the wrong paper work. and i have to explaine that this is what the other lady told me to bring, oh look she right there!!!!! i think it has to do with the fact that the dmv near me doesnt do much anymore, years ago they did everything, but now i think its just driver lisense... it also says that i need a police or fireman to sign it? why is that ??? and thanks for offering to help me!!!


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

iam a firefighter that permit the dmv is talking about is for vol. firefighters 
when you are a vol. you need a permit to put blue or amber lights on your ride . and the officer of the dep needs to sign off on the paperwork


----------



## Groundmovers (Dec 3, 2005)

Obtaining a Flashing Amber Light Permit

..."A permit for a flashing amber light may be issued for approved _*maintenance*_, escort, or security vehicles which are operated on Connecticut roads and which require a flashing light as a cautionary mechanism to warn motorists. An approved escort vehicle escorts a vehicle which operations with a DOT permit. The Application for a Flashing Light Permit (form E-215) must be authorized by the local chief of police where the flashing amber light will be used. A permit for a siren will not be issued with a permit for a flashing amber light.

The use of a flashing amber light does not exempt the operator from state traffic regulations, or from the traffic regulations of any town, city, or borough.

A permit for a flashing amber light *is not *required if the flashing amber light will be displayed and used only on private property."

http://www.ct.gov/dmv/cwp/view.asp?a=810&q=253014


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

whats the big deal about flashing lights


----------



## Groundmovers (Dec 3, 2005)

vipereng2 said:


> whats the big deal about flashing lights


...they are really..._really_..._*really *_cool....


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

vaporing said:


> whats the big deal about flashing lights


1. you need one (amber).
2. you use it when you plow It's the law.( Look in to snow removal vehicles (plows) not maintenance vehicles)
I don't think you need a permit. Just look up who, and when to use emergency lighting.
You may not need one on private property, but if your near the roadway or backing out on to it you will need your Binky on.:waving:


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

GROUNDMOVERS your right! the application form is e-215, i downloaded it from the dmv website as i stated above, i needed to have it authorized, so i took it to the chief of police in my town, once again, he didnt know anything about it at all !!! he said that i have never seen nor heard of a permit for amber lights, and he told me that ,nor he or his men would ever give a fine to someone that has one on their truck, he is more worried about the people who dont have them!!!!! i cant believe the fact that the chief had no clue of this law. one thing that i wish would change is that company owners should be notified on laws that pertain to them, but they dont, then when some thing happens we are at falt!!!! how would we know??? know one told us, its not like we have all day to just think of something that we may need a permit for, all it comes down to is that the d.m.v wants $20 every year for this permit, and the chief even agreed !!!!!!!!


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

Go Plow, remember the old saying about the IRS.. if you want to get information on the application of a rule or law, never ask the lawyers or the IRS help line! 

While the chief may not know or remember the law, I'll bet a rookie out of the academy remembers and will write you up for not obeying it or mis-using it. 

I got a ticket one time for going 46 in a 45 MPH zone. An experienced cop would have ignored it, but I had the "fortune" of finding a rookie on his second day alone. (I beat it in court, but that's another story for another thead.). 

Best rule for lights - Safety first.


----------

